# Warhammer: shadow of the horned rat on vista



## unstookietitled (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't get "Warhammer: Shadow of the Horned Rat" to install on my laptop.

The game is for windows 95 and I have tried changing the compatability around but it still doesn't work. Anyone know how to solve this problem?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

Getting 95/98 games to run on anything other than 95/98 is almost impossible. There are pretty much only two steps available - try compatibility mode (rarely works), or download a DOS emulator, such as DOSBox (Google it). I've gotten DOSBox to work for a couple of games, but that's about it. For that very reason, I got myself a very old system with Windows 98, and I play all my old games on that.


----------



## RawIsEricho (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually can get the game to run, I just can't get the battle screen to not be black. Follow these steps to do it.

1)Copy RMORPH folder contents to your windows\system32 folder.
2)Copy WARFB folder to C:\GAMES folder (or whatever folder you want, but then you'll need to change paths in reg file).
3)Create empty folder TEMP inside WARFB folder.
4)Create folder UPDATE inside WARFB folder.
5)Create folder BINARY inside WARFB\UPDATE folder.
6)Copy only files (not the folders!) from <your CD_ROM>\WARFB\FILE\BINARY to C:\GAMES\WARFB\UPDATE\BINARY folder.
7)Run the included file SOTHR.reg to register required dlls.
8)In your WARFB folder set for game executable compatibility option "Run in 256-color mode".
9)Run the game. If you want windowed mode, ALT-TAB from it and then select it from taskbar, it should stay windowed.


----------



## Daisuke1133 (Dec 15, 2009)

RawIsEricho said:


> 7)Run the included file SOTHR.reg to register required dlls.


Where is this file? I can't seem to find it anywhere on the cd or anywhere else? :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

RawIsEcho's instructions were copy/pasted from someone else's reply in this thread from 2007: *http://www.rpgcodex.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=425469&sid=ccf8a9e756c5e5774e1dc5b595c3667b* , but he left out the registry part.

Backup your registry before making any changes in case anything goes wrong. No guarantees it will work.



> Oh Jasede (and everyone else),
> here is how to play the game under XP (I tested it and it works) :
> 
> 1)Copy RMORPH folder contents to your windows\system32 folder.
> ...


----------

